# Carp MASSACRE OF 05



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

We are having a Carp massacre in Vandercook Lkae if anyone is interested. Bow fishing and spearing only. date is TBD just wondering who would be interested


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Might be.. Do you have any details yet? Night time or day time shoot? 
Just for fun, or prizes? Cook out?
What do you have in mind?


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Just getting into this bowfishing thing. Don't have a bowfishing boat but I'm sure I can "beg" someone for a ride....

Hey Wyle...I'll bring the "aiming fluid" !!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

LOL..well we might be able to work something out. Got to see what the plans are first. Hopefully we can work this out..


----------



## Biggamehunter73 (May 15, 2005)

Sounds like fun!!!! Just let us know when and where..... This is my second year at the sport and i am totally HOOKED!!! There 's nothing better than fishing with the bait that bites!-BGH73


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Could be interested lets get a date throwing around...A night fish would be fun...I could probably rangle up a few guys...

Let me know I will check this periodically!!!

Jason


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

sounds like fun, when & where, night or day? like nights better!


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

If you do a night hunt I will have to find a boat to ride in, we are not set up for night shoots, so if someone has an opening, I shoot straight...LOL


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright boys I am getting together with my clan to see what date we can get this going. I thought we could make it for fun and prizes at first. But of course the occasional wagering amongst ourselves would be expected:lol: . SO give me a day or so and let me make this happen


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Would like to have it on a Saturday night so why dont you guys decide a night just pick one either the 11th or 18th of June is fine with me.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Was bringing this to the top and was wondering if anybody decided on a date...Either one works for me for now...As long as there is no unexpected plans...Just thought that I would check in


----------

